# Cancelled ferries due to weather



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BBC TV Spotlight (2225) just announced that the BF ferries to and from Roscoff from Plymouth tomorrow have been cancelled and all Condor Ferries sailings to the Channel Islands....

I hope that does not affect anyone on here....

I am sure others will add further details if / when they become available from the weather and local travel news.... 

Such a thread could save some people driving a long distance for a cancelled ferry....

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Brittany Ferries website has been showing the stoppages for some days now and, if, as requested, anyone travelling has given their mobile number to BF when they booked, they should have been texted in advance.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/sailing-updates

Does anyone know where the OP in the Long Ferry Crossing thread is now ? His ferry was cancelled some days ago.


----------

